# Just in time! Finally got one..



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Congrats!!!! Nice deer killer. You should thin a few out in my neck of the woods. I saw 9 in a couple of hours ice fishing last weekend all easy shooting range if you are quick with the gun that is.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Congrats! I wish I could get the boys interested in chasing them. My middle boy set a dirt hole and flat set one time, but we were only able to keep the set in a week. I think it was a little slow paced for them.

Congrats again!


----------

